

Normalized Google Distance - dhruvbird
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Normalized_Google_distance

======
PaulHoule
This is ancient.

It's much more fun to ask the DBpedia SPARQL endpoint a question like

select (count(*) as ?cnt) { dbpedia:John_Lennon ?p ?o . dbpedia:Paul_McCartney
?p ?o .}

